# Where to begin



## Smoke eater (Jan 15, 2020)

So I have been on this forum all day reading and trying to find information on possibilities for me. I am trying to start my first cycle. Yes I do regularly work out and eat right and sleep well and almost 30 years old. I have been weight training since high school. I have come to a point where I’d like to know what else is there for me. I have had recent foot surgery from sports issues and since have gained more weight than wanted. I am now 6’ 220 lbs. I have never had a problem putting on size in both aspects of muscle and fat. My diet now has been on the lower end trying to slim up. 

but on to it,

id like to get “gear”. Not much, nothing crazy. Don’t wanna be huge. Would like to cut a bit and while I’m at it keep some dense mass. Anyone have advice other than what I have seen so far?
Dont Do Drugs!
You seem to be good already!

We are on this page for one reason or another and I am here to try to piece together everything I can to start and maintain, as safe as possible. 

anyone help?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 15, 2020)

Read the rules no asking where to buy aas...If u dont wanna be huge why do u want to use steroids?


----------



## Boytoy (Jan 15, 2020)

Don't choice tren for first cycle.


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 15, 2020)

Gear don't make you huge food does.

1st cycle has always been suggested as test only, 500mg week for 8 to 12 weeks.

Before you do this learn how to recover after the cycle.


----------



## Yaya (Jan 15, 2020)

Dont let girls take juice.. they grow dicks that look like lobster rolls


----------



## CptFKNplanet (Jan 15, 2020)

If you have been on here all day reading, you should at least know what a beginner cycle is and how to do proper PCT. A day's worth of "research" isn't (IMO) enough to give you ample information to start taking AAS. You couldn't even formulate an intelligent question about a cycle. You're just wanting us to spoon feed you the information. None of us are gonna be there sticking the needle in your ass for you. Go read more.


----------



## Smoke eater (Jan 15, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> Read the rules no asking where to buy aas...If u dont wanna be huge why do u want to use steroids?


Because I have a job where it doesn’t pay to be huge.


----------



## Smoke eater (Jan 15, 2020)

CptFKNplanet said:


> If you have been on here all day reading, you should at least know what a beginner cycle is and how to do proper PCT. A day's worth of "research" isn't (IMO) enough to give you ample information to start taking AAS. You couldn't even formulate an intelligent question about a cycle. You're just wanting us to spoon feed you the information. None of us are gonna be there sticking the needle in your ass for you. Go read more.


 A days research on here isn’t enough. You are correct kind sir. That is why I posted this thread. To get a more personal idea of what I should be doing. Not the fat adult or the small skinny kid. As far as research goes there are Many different routes to take and at this time I am not caught up with the abbreviations. Feel like I’m taking chemistry again.


----------



## Smoke eater (Jan 15, 2020)

SFGiants said:


> Gear don't make you huge food does.
> 
> 1st cycle has always been suggested as test only, 500mg week for 8 to 12 weeks.
> 
> Before you do this learn how to recover after the cycle.



you right , food makes you huge. I have no problem getting huge that way. And thank you for input about a first cycle.


----------



## CptFKNplanet (Jan 15, 2020)

Smoke eater said:


> Because I have a job where it doesn’t pay to be huge.



Based on your name, you also have a job where most deaths, both LOD and  after retirement, are caused by cardiac events. You think steroids are  good for your heart?


----------



## CptFKNplanet (Jan 15, 2020)

Smoke eater said:


> A days research on here isn’t enough. You are correct kind sir. That is why I posted this thread. To get a more personal idea of what I should be doing. Not the fat adult or the small skinny kid. As far as research goes there are Many different routes to take and at this time I am not caught up with the abbreviations. Feel like I’m taking chemistry again.



PCT = Post Cycle Therapy

IMO = In My Opinion

AAS = Anabolic-Androgenic Steroids

As far as what you should do... eat and train based on your goals.


----------



## big_wolf_Gang (Jan 15, 2020)

So you don't want to be huge but you want to start your first cycle, why don't you type in the 
Search box "cutting cycle" & it will take you there.


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 15, 2020)

big_wolf_Gang said:


> So you don't want to be huge but you want to start your first cycle, why don't you type in the
> Search box "cutting cycle" & it will take you there.



Just because he don't want to be huge don't mean he should cut

Cutting isn't a cycle it's a diet!

You can run tren and gain, lose or stay the same weight.

There is no real bulk / cut cycles that's what the kitchen is for.


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 15, 2020)

All he is doing is pretty much saying he is interested in a cycle, his 1st and is trying to learn.

So fcuking teach him!


----------



## Smoke eater (Jan 15, 2020)

CptFKNplanet said:


> Based on your name, you also have a job where most deaths, both LOD and  after retirement, are caused by cardiac events. You think steroids are  good for your heart?


That is why I am here. I don’t know how bad some are vs which ones aren’t as bad. I honestly had a hope to learn which ones would be right for me. And as of now it’s all pointing to test only and or test and Anavar. I know people are very opinionated with Anavar but as I have read it is on the lower end of AAS and seems to have what I want as far as body goes.


----------



## Smoke eater (Jan 15, 2020)

SFGiants said:


> All he is doing is pretty much saying he is interested in a cycle, his 1st and is trying to learn.
> 
> So fcuking teach him!


amen my man haha


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 15, 2020)

Smoke eater said:


> That is why I am here. I don’t know how bad some are vs which ones aren’t as bad. I honestly had a hope to learn which ones would be right for me. And as of now it’s all pointing to test only and or test and Anavar. I know people are very opinionated with Anavar but as I have read it is on the lower end of AAS and seems to have what I want as far as body goes.



Var is excellent I love it!

BUT, save it for your second cycle and learn how your body responds to test 1st.

Learn up and ask around about recovery afterwards, learning this should be 1st priority then once you have that down you just go with 500mg of test.

I would prefer someone experienced with recovering themself help you as I have never had to, I never came off.

I started when I was 38, 51 now and learned by doing what you are doing today, people helped and answered to help keep me safe.


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 15, 2020)

If you stick around, stay active on the forum asking the right questions and follow direction you'll make a new home here.

Trust is something that goes both ways, gotta earn ours but we have to earn yours also.

As that trust builds people will be more responsive to you.


----------



## Smoke eater (Jan 15, 2020)

SFGiants said:


> If you stick around, stay active on the forum asking the right questions and follow direction you'll make a new home here.
> 
> Trust is something that goes both ways, gotta earn ours but we have to earn yours also.
> 
> As that trust builds people will be more responsive to you.


I appreciate the advice.


----------



## Jin (Jan 15, 2020)

Steroid profiles. Not on this site. Steroid dot com has excellent write ups. Ignore the other content. 

HPTA. Look it up, study it then ask questions. 

Ester & half life. 

PCT

TRT

I researched for months before I signed up and posted. 
This stuff is incredibly easy to understand once you do the work/research but overwhelmingly complicated if you have no base of knowledge to start from


----------



## Smoke eater (Jan 15, 2020)

Jin said:


> I researched for months before I signed up and posted.
> This stuff is incredibly easy to understand once you do the work/research but overwhelmingly complicated if you have no base of knowledge to start from


 I can see that now. Will do.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 15, 2020)

SFGiants said:


> Just because he don't want to be huge don't mean he should cut
> 
> Cutting isn't a cycle it's a diet!
> 
> ...


my man sfg is right no such thing as a cutting cycle


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 15, 2020)

Jin said:


> Steroid profiles. Not on this site. Steroid dot com has excellent write ups. Ignore the other content.
> 
> HPTA. Look it up, study it then ask questions.
> 
> ...





Smoke eater said:


> I can see that now. Will do.



If your teacher tells you to go to the library and check out a book, you show up the next with that book!


----------



## BRICKS (Jan 15, 2020)

Listen to SFG and Bundy.  Nothing else to add.


----------



## dk8594 (Jan 15, 2020)

SFGiants said:


> Cutting isn't a cycle it's a diet!
> 
> .



This!!!!

10 char


----------



## CJ (Jan 15, 2020)

You don't want anavar. Getting back or calf pumps while pulling hose or carrying gear would suck.

I'd say lower dose test is your best bet. And take it easy on that delicious firehouse food, you have already learned about the cardiac issues and the ridiculous BP and heart rate spikes on the job, not to mention the high cancer death rates. 

You'll probably end up reading about equipoise/boldenone at some point in your research. It'll sound good to you, lean mass with endurance and low side effects, but it will elevate your hematocrit, which is basically blood thickness, which you don't want on the job.

You, more than most with your job, need to be on top of your bloodwork. Don't forget to research this!!!

Best of luck.


----------



## transcend2007 (Jan 15, 2020)

First off welcome to UG ... 2nd whenever people say they've been working out for 12 years and eating right then say the have an injury and are fat now there is a disconnect ... it would be helpful to give your stats ... you gave height and weight but not body fat % ... which really tells the story ... 6" 220 10% is a big difference than 6" 220 30% bodyfat ... I'd also recommend researching diet and workout regimen before 1st cycle ... so many waste their first cycle because they thought they understood diet ..  I can tell by reading your post your diet is not on point ... also recovery from your injury 100% and train natural for a minimum of 6 months ... starting your cycle out of shape again would be wasteful ... the reality is learning AAS is easy ... putting in the work (and learning) about diet and working out for maximum gains is much harder and requires discipline ...  any dipshlt can take PED's ... only small number will realise the true benefits ... good luck and keep us posted ...


----------



## Smoke eater (Jan 15, 2020)

transcend2007 said:


> First off welcome to UG ... 2nd whenever people say they've been working out for 12 years and eating right then say the have an injury and are fat now there is a disconnect ... it would be helpful to give your stats ... you gave height and weight but not body fat % ... which really tells the story ... 6" 220 10% is a big difference than 6" 220 30% bodyfat ... I'd also recommend researching diet and workout regimen before 1st cycle ... so many waste their first cycle because they thought they understood diet ..  I can tell by reading your post your diet is not on point ... also recovery from your injury 100% and train natural for a minimum of 6 months ... starting your cycle out of shape again would be wasteful ... the reality is learning AAS is easy ... putting in the work (and learning) about diet and working out for maximum gains is much harder and requires discipline ...  any dipshlt can take PED's ... only small number will realise the true benefits ... good luck and keep us posted ...



I am 6’ roughly 215 now and 22% body fat. I had surgery back in July. I have been back in the gym hard since October. As far as diet goes, I am doing what has always worked for me to take some weight off. I know I don’t eat the way most of you do. Never have. I need to research all of this as well. I have always been the guy that if I eat more I gain more stomach. So I intermittently fast and eat at noon and 6 and that is it. I figure this would not work while on a cycle but for what I am doing now it works for me.


----------



## Smoke eater (Jan 15, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> You don't want anavar. Getting back or calf pumps while pulling hose or carrying gear would suck.
> 
> I'd say lower dose test is your best bet. And take it easy on that delicious firehouse food, you have already learned about the cardiac issues and the ridiculous BP and heart rate spikes on the job, not to mention the high cancer death rates.
> 
> ...



luckily my crew is a healthier one. Yes we can eat some big , not so healthy , meals from time to time but for the most part it’s lean. I would start with test only and still have much to look into. Not even close to that point yet but that’s why I am here to cover all ends.


----------



## CptFKNplanet (Jan 15, 2020)

Smoke eater said:


> That is why I am here. I don’t know how bad some are vs which ones aren’t as bad. I honestly had a hope to learn which ones would be right for me. And as of now it’s all pointing to test only and or test and Anavar. I know people are very opinionated with Anavar but as I have read it is on the lower end of AAS and seems to have what I want as far as body goes.



Some are worse than others, sure. However, there are adverse effects to some level from all of them. Most of that is related to BP and cholesterol in one way or another. 

 It's has been stated in here already yes Var is great but save it for a later cycle. You can get the results you want with a solid diet and training plan. 500mg/wk of test will surprise you with what it can do. 

CJ mentioned some other things to consider specific to firehouse life. If you work in CA and your dept sends out strike teams that's something to consider as well. Sticking a needle in yourself in front of everyone in a sleep trailer would be frowned upon. Or maybe you're lucky and your dept puts you up in a hotel. And good luck getting in any kind of workout other than humping hose with your web gear on. Idk. Just things to consider.


----------



## Smoke eater (Jan 15, 2020)

CptFKNplanet said:


> CJ mentioned some other things to consider specific to firehouse life. If you work in CA and your dept sends out strike teams that's something to consider as well. Sticking a needle in yourself in front of everyone in a sleep trailer would be frowned upon. Or maybe you're lucky and your dept puts you up in a hotel. And good luck getting in any kind of workout other than humping hose with your web gear on. Idk. Just things to consider.



thank you for the advice. I am lucky enough to work in south Florida where we run more medical than anything else. I can’t remember the last time I had a good fire.


----------



## transcend2007 (Jan 15, 2020)

Smoke eater said:


> I am 6’ roughly 215 now and 22% body fat. I had surgery back in July. I have been back in the gym hard since October. As far as diet goes, I am doing what has always worked for me to take some weight off. I know I don’t eat the way most of you do. Never have. I need to research all of this as well. I have always been the guy that if I eat more I gain more stomach. So I intermittently fast and eat at noon and 6 and that is it. I figure this would not work while on a cycle but for what I am doing now it works for me.



This why you must learn first cycle after ... eating more is not the idea ... eating more of proper macros will make a huge difference ..  also if more food equals more stomach this relates to how your working out as well as diet ... to gain muscle you will likely gain some fat with increased calories ... but as strength increases so will size ... there is killer info here ... you sound genuinely interested ... your goals are definitely possible ... just think in terms of either cutting or bulking ... not both at the same time ... 22% is not horrible ... if your going cycle ... add strength and size ... then cut through diet after ...


----------



## Smoke eater (Jan 16, 2020)

transcend2007 said:


> This why you must learn first cycle after ... eating more is not the idea ... eating more of proper macros will make a huge difference ..  also if more food equals more stomach this relates to how your working out as well as diet ... to gain muscle you will likely gain some fat with increased calories ... but as strength increases so will size ... there is killer info here ... you sound genuinely interested ... your goals are definitely possible ... just think in terms of either cutting or bulking ... not both at the same time ... 22% is not horrible ... if your going cycle ... add strength and size ... then cut through diet after ...




i Am very interested and eager to do all of this right. Looks like I have a lot to research before I come back to bounce some things off of you. I appreciate the help thus far.


----------



## Smoke eater (Jan 17, 2020)

So as far as research has gone, I have had trouble finding a majority belief about how to restart HPTA. Every site has different thought about how to go about this. Any thoughts on this?


----------



## CJ (Jan 17, 2020)

Smoke eater said:


> So as far as research has gone, I have had trouble finding a majority belief about how to restart HPTA. Every site has different thought about how to go about this. Any thoughts on this?



I mostly see use HCG during the cycle, and a combo of Clomid and Nolva after the AAS clears enough(half lives).

Im TRT, so I never really delved deep into it. But that's the most common routine I see. Others can help with amounts/duration.


----------



## Smoke eater (Jan 17, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> I mostly see use HCG during the cycle, and a combo of Clomid and Nolva after the AAS clears enough(half lives).
> 
> Im TRT, so I never really delved deep into it. But that's the most common routine I see. Others can help with amounts/duration.



If you don’t mind me asking, how long have you been on TRT? Idk if there is a direct correlation of time on TRT and amount vs hcg use during/after cycle


----------



## CJ (Jan 17, 2020)

Smoke eater said:


> If you don’t mind me asking, how long have you been on TRT? Idk if there is a direct correlation of time on TRT and amount vs hcg use during/after cycle



5 years or so now. I don't use HCG anymore, but I did in the very beginning.

If I remember correctly, I had 10,000iu vials, after reconstitution, I would use 500ius, twice weekly.


----------



## HGHEURO.COM (Feb 24, 2020)

You can choose any trusted brand and try testosteron solo


----------



## Trengodd79 (Feb 26, 2020)

Sup fellas I’m new here as well but This isn’t my first rodeo lol anyway my first cycle was dianabol only had no  idea what I was doing it was high school anyways I was an idiot luckily I was young enough to bounce back but later in life I started my first real cycle test enanthate only, 250mg twice a week got great gains felt ****ing amazing aims people will say 250 mg a week but that’s seems more like trt to me after all you want to feel it right?...... then after your first cycle add a compound u want to be able to feel the diff and no where your side effects are coming from


----------

